# The Konoha Ryokan



## OniTasku (May 3, 2011)

[Japanese culture, "otaku" lifestyles and a little bit of everything else]​

While it isn't necessarily new, there never was an official announcement for it. 

Ahem, anyway, I'm OniTasku. I was just recently put in charge on the Ryokan with my fellow section Mod, . Together we run this quaint little hole-in-the-wall forum and, dare I say, call it "home".

The Ryokan, a Japanese term for 'inn' or 'hostel', is a forum designed to cater and appeal to those with interests in a variety of hobbies. Here's just a few examples:

Visual Novel game discussion
Light novels
Japanese figures, memorabilia and merchandise
"Otaku" culture and information
Pretty much anything pertaining to Japan

It's still a fresh section, and I need your help, NF. I implore you to come on by, and stop in. You can stay as long as you want, as there are always rooms open. 

If you ever have any questions, comments or anything you want to say, feel free to drop me a VM or PM. And be sure to stop by my neck of the woods, the , and see things for yourself. 

Thanks and have fun posting!


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 3, 2011)

And remember... if you're looking for something, be it for yourself or a gift, we can help you find it and even give you advice based on experience...

Be yourself, be our friend, the Ryokan is the place...

Have a good stay...


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 3, 2011)

I would suggest maybe having a sticky in the Ryokan regarding actual travel to Japan. Anyone who has been there can give tips, suggest hotels/hostels/inns and places to visit, point out good stores, etc etc etc...A lot of people on this site have been to Japan and many more are interested in going, so having a single thread where all of this is located may be a good idea.

Honestly, this was what I looked for when I first visited the Ryokan a while ago and was surprised to find that there didn't appear to be a sticky for it. 

If it exists and I'm blind, I apologize. 

Delete this if it should have been a PM.


----------



## OniTasku (May 3, 2011)

Awesome! This is exactly the kind of stuff I love to see. Thanks for the suggestion, Pika. I'm actually in the process of planning a trip to Japan (in August, if all goes well), so I may just throw together a thread this week and let some people that have actually been there or live there, add to it.


----------



## Zhariel (May 4, 2011)

And maybe a subsection for the not-so-different-from-you fans of Korean culture? pek

/desperate

But in all seriousness, it may not have the following that fans of Japanese culture does (hard to compete with that), but there's definitely a growing fanbase. Just planting the idea seed here, worth a shot.


----------



## Mider T (May 4, 2011)

I'm still curious as to why my convo thread was "beta-d" oh so long ago?



PikaCheeka said:


> I would suggest maybe having a sticky in the Ryokan regarding actual travel to Japan. Anyone who has been there can give tips, suggest hotels/hostels/inns and places to visit, point out good stores, etc etc etc...A lot of people on this site have been to Japan and many more are interested in going, so having a single thread where all of this is located may be a good idea.
> 
> Honestly, this was what I looked for when I first visited the Ryokan a while ago and was surprised to find that there didn't appear to be a sticky for it.
> 
> ...



Nope, just the mod


----------



## Mintaka (May 5, 2011)

I smell a troll trap.


----------



## OniTasku (May 5, 2011)

Believe it or not, we've had little trouble in our humble section thus far. Albeit it hasn't been the most active forum around, but we're troll-free. I'll be taking great strides to keep the Ryokan an incredibly free and light atmosphere, doing whatever I can to dissolve tension and trolling.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 5, 2011)

Never challenge the trolls, Oni.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 5, 2011)

Specially S_S... he's the worst of them all...


----------

